# posting to spain



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

moving over soon as you know but was wondering am looking to post over a box of personal goods ie fotos few small items prob fill a crisp box whats the best way to do it or the cheapest way we are only coming over with suitcases with clothes etc but would like a few personal stuff for flat any recommendations how to go the best way thanks in advance.... neils mrs.... julia ps will be posting from glasgow x


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

www.Parcels2go


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> www.Parcels2go


That link doesn't work. The one you want is:
https://www.parcel2go.com/

Whatever service you use, make sure you use a tracked service (i.e. don't just use the Post Office's 1st class mail) otherwise you might find that it has disappeared without trace.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Whatever service you use, make sure you use a tracked service (i.e. don't just use the Post Office's 1st class mail) otherwise you might find that it has disappeared without trace.


Good advice! I personally have always used DHL for important things and although a little more expensive than some they have a very good tracking system and you can literally see every move it takes in real time on the website... quite interesting the journey that a simple package takes through various countries to get from A to B!

If you use the likes of Royal Mail even tracked they usually have limited compensation and I have had tracked things never arrive with Royal Mail... tracked perfectly until leaving the UK and then vanished! :confused2: If you use a reliable independent courier you should be able to sleep easy!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xicoalc said:


> Good advice! I personally have always used DHL for important things and although a little more expensive than some they have a very good tracking system and you can literally see every move it takes in real time on the website... quite interesting the journey that a simple package takes through various countries to get from A to B!
> 
> If you use the likes of Royal Mail even tracked they usually have limited compensation and I have had tracked things never arrive with Royal Mail... tracked perfectly until leaving the UK and then vanished! :confused2: If you use a reliable independent courier you should be able to sleep easy!


If a thief, invariably somebody in the delivery chain, knows that the item is tracked, he/she is less likely to steal it because it could well be tracked to them.. 

The problem with some "courier services" such as DHL is while, they may be the carrier to whom the dispatcher gave the item, it can be switched to a third party at some point along the route. I have recently had items initially travelling via DHL being transferred to both Correos and to Seur.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> it can be switched to a third party at some point along the route. I have recently had items initially travelling via DHL being transferred to both Correos and to Seur.


Really? Well you live and learn! The reason I suggested DHL was for that very reason, I assumed they used exclusively their own network unlike some of the smaller low cost that I know pass things around. If DHL are doing that now then that's not really what you expect from one of the more premium companies


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

neil1962 said:


> moving over soon as you know but was wondering am looking to post over a box of personal goods ie fotos few small items prob fill a crisp box whats the best way to do it or the cheapest way we are only coming over with suitcases with clothes etc but would like a few personal stuff for flat any recommendations how to go the best way thanks in advance.... neils mrs.... julia ps will be posting from glasgow x


If you don't want to loose the box, find a way to bring it with you. All the compensation in the world cannot replace treasured personal items.


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks ppl for the advise x


----------



## labob (Dec 2, 2014)

Ecoparcel.eu is good, too. I always use them.


----------



## Elisacm (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi, 
We've just arrived in Spain and shipped our clothes via Ecoparcel. According to their website, our parcel has been our for delivery for six days now. We can't get any response through Ecoparcel customer service. At this point, I would say they are a scam. Has anyone had an issue with them and is there any way to resolve it--outside of their "customer service"? I cut the legs off our trousers this morning. We're getting pretty desparate.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I use these guys, for door-to-door service, tracking and good rates:
https://packlink.com/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Your best bet is not to post or rely on a courier but to use a man'n van. Will PM you with details of a guy who lives in the next village who does regular trips from Lanarkshire.


----------

